# Ferrets Outdoors?



## Tatter (Oct 8, 2011)

Okay, i'm going a bit mad as i've now left school and college is boring and hardly get any homework. I want more animals to look after 

So can you keep ferrets outdoors? Even in the winter? A friend of mine told me it's what you should do but i feel a bit cruel. I'm pretty sure i can find room for a keep indoors though.

Also, how large of keep would i need for 2 adult ferrets? 

Thanks


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

my 8 live outside all year round with no problems. they have more than enough bits of nesting material to keep themselves warm, they adjust the amount they have in the nest depending on how hot/cold they are. biggest problem i have is water bottles freezing :devil:

some people believe that artificial light and central heating can mess with a ferrets breeding cycle which is why some keep them outside. i keep mine outside because they can have far more space, trash the place as much as they like and there activity time isnt limited to whenever i have time to let them out. plus there coats are fantastic since they put up a proper winter coat being outside :2thumb:

mine are in a converted 6x5ft shed with an outdoor run attached, with some modification (stopping them being able to dig out and so on) then this CHICKEN COOP & RUN HEN HOUSE POULTRY ARK HOME NEST BOX COUP COOPS M | eBay makes a great outdoor ferret house


----------



## Tatter (Oct 8, 2011)

Would that coop be able to house two ferrets happily? Maybe i've misunderstood, just looks slightly small?
Also, whats the general price for 2 ferrets would cost? Both at the start and say... monthly with food and substrate etc.

Thanks for the reply


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Mine are outdoors and are SO much better for it. They put on a load of weight for winter, and get lovely thick coats.

My friends are kept indoors, and are really scrawny.


----------



## Tatter (Oct 8, 2011)

Stage one of keeping anything in my house is complete, i've got the go-ahead from my mum to keep them and she's given me a section of garden to keep them.

I've got xmas and bday money coming up to set up a hutch for them.


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

Tatter said:


> Would that coop be able to house two ferrets happily? Maybe i've misunderstood, just looks slightly small?
> Also, whats the general price for 2 ferrets would cost? Both at the start and say... monthly with food and substrate etc.
> 
> Thanks for the reply


thats the minimum, obviously the more space you can give them the better. plus trust me when i say your unlikely to stop at 2 :whistling2:

ferret wise, for best value for money your better rehoming a pair from a ferret rescue, plus you give some needy ferrets a good home. then they should be chipped and neutered, which is generally the most expensive part of ownership. generally you can pay anything between nothing and £25-30 for a normal ferret from a good breeder, but then you have the cost of neutering or jill jabs/the implant (if you get a female).

hard to give a monthly cost of upkeep. it depends what kind of substrate you want to use, food you want to feed (raw meat, dry food or a bit of both) and where you can buy it from. all in, i think mine cost around £10 a month for bedding and food, sometimes more and sometimes less. but again, that is for 8 of them.


----------



## Tatter (Oct 8, 2011)

I have to stop at 2. xD
In the last 4 months i've got a snake, Airsoft Imitation Firearm and applied for my provisional license. I'm quickly running out of space and money. xD

The local ferret rescue place requires a minimum donation for a ferret. They hint at £60 but don't specifically say how much.

And i can handle about £5 a week easily.  So that's not going to be a problem.
Is aspen okay for a base substrate? Because i could use my snakes bedding (fresh of course) xD


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I also agree that keeping ferrets inside appears to lead to them being less healthy, which is why I was surprised to see ferrets for "rescue" on the site here where they HAD to be indoor pets <shrugs>

I use megazorb in a litter tray, and fleece bedding in their bed, other than that mine use no substrate at all, they never poop inside the enclosed area, only in the run.

They have a digging box filled with sand and throw sand all over the slabs their hutch sits on which I just sweep up a few times a week and helps collect any poop or pee which misses the litter tray.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Tatter said:


> I have to stop at 2. xD
> In the last 4 months i've got a snake, Airsoft Imitation Firearm and applied for my provisional license. I'm quickly running out of space and money. xD
> 
> The local ferret rescue place requires a minimum donation for a ferret. *They hint at £60 but don't specifically say how much.*
> ...


That much? I paid a tenner each for mine as kits from a breeder


----------



## Tatter (Oct 8, 2011)

Ferret Page

"Remember these are pet ferrets not working ferrets and it has cost NANNA over £60 per ferret, on average, to come through our doors, so a minimum donation will be asked for."

But then again they say that;

"Our ferrets are in large outdoor runs with warm sheltered housing and we would prefer them to go to something similar, we will not allow them to go to a hutch, so please don't ask!"

So i'm guessing that chicken coop is out of the question. xD


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Tatter said:


> Ferret Page
> 
> "Remember these are pet ferrets not working ferrets and it has cost NANNA over £60 per ferret, on average, to come through our doors, so a minimum donation will be asked for."
> 
> ...


Mine aren't working ferrets....were born and raised as pets. 

And yes, that coop is perfectly fine, so long as they get a couple of hours out of it each day.:2thumb:


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

Tatter said:


> I have to stop at 2. xD
> In the last 4 months i've got a snake, Airsoft Imitation Firearm and applied for my provisional license. I'm quickly running out of space and money. xD
> 
> The local ferret rescue place requires a minimum donation for a ferret. They hint at £60 but don't specifically say how much.
> ...


ring your local vets and find out how much having them neutered costs, then compare to adoption prices. its well worth having a look for other rescues aswell. my last rescue jill came neutered and chipped for £40, getting her done at my vets would have cost £65 for the op plus £6 for the chip, so she was a bargain at the price :lol2:

aspen would be fine, imagine it could work out quite expensive though, unless thats just the prices iv seen it at round here.

if these are your first ferrets, id recommend adults instead of kits : victory:

by hutch most places seem to mean the kind of thing you see in some pet shops, small, one story etc. ring them and ask specificly what there looking for.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Aspen would work out VERY pricey. I don't use a substrate....much easier to keep clean that way, 'cos they can be mucky buggers! All this guff about being "naturally litter trained"....not true!

I'm glad I got mine as kits (and yes, they were my first), because they're so playful when young and I wouldn't have missed that for toffee. So long as you go to a nice breeder that's always handled them, you shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

theres some info on that site i dont agree with personally, the bit about vegetables as treats for one...

try this list: NFWS - Ferret Rescues & Sanctuaries always good to talk to multiple places : victory:


----------



## Tatter (Oct 8, 2011)

The coop has no bottom, is there a danger of the ferrets digging under and out? :S

And i can see this being generally quite expensive x]
But i'm hopefully getting a lot of money (xmas and bday) so i can afford it 

Also, is it okay to let the ferrets run around in the house?
E.G. can they run off and vanish easily? Do they come if called? Or do they require constant attention, can't look away for a minute type thing? xD


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

mrcriss said:


> I'm glad I got mine as kits (and yes, they were my first), because they're so playful when young and I wouldn't have missed that for toffee. So long as you go to a nice breeder that's always handled them, you shouldn't have any problems.


true, but any kit can play bite regardless of how good the breeder was at handling them just because they all go through a nibbly phase. iv had kits from excellent breeders, some have still nipped. its what you do once they've nipped that causes problems. if you nip it in the bud all will be well, but if the handler either gets scared or ignores the problem then you end up with an adult that can bite. 

with getting adults that nibbling phase should be long gone.

obviously go with whichever option you prefer OP, just make sure you know the pros and cons of each option.


----------



## Tatter (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm not adverse to nips as i've done dog-sitting before and been bitten plenty by dogs. But other then regular handling, what can you do to promote a non-biting ferret?

Also, it seems to be quite often that they defecate. Is this true?


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

Tatter said:


> The coop has no bottom, is there a danger of the ferrets digging under and out? :S
> 
> And i can see this being generally quite expensive x]
> But i'm hopefully getting a lot of money (xmas and bday) so i can afford it
> ...


put it on a solid surface (flagstones or something similar) and they wont be able to dig out. if its going on grass you'l need to either wire the bottom - though this can injure ferrets - or sink some wire into the ground.

you can let them run around the house providing you confine them to one room as its easier, i do with mine, but not unsupervised. you will also need to ferret proof the room: remove easily damaged objects, anything they could swallow easily, plus make sure they cant escape as ferrets are escape artists. yes they can vanish easily, they can get into small spaces with ease and they climb very well (though there not very good at getting down again). there very determined, if they want something or to get somewhere they will not stop until they manage it.

iv heard some people have trained them to respond to there names, but i have more success with a bell, they come when it rings they get food type thing. bear in mind though, mine only come for the bell if theres nothing more interesting for them to do, anything new in the room and im stuffed.

if you ferret proof the room correctly then you dont need to watch them like a hawk, just keep half an eye on them and investigate any bangs or hissy-screaming noises from them : victory:


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

Tatter said:


> I'm not adverse to nips as i've done dog-sitting before and been bitten plenty by dogs. But other then regular handling, what can you do to promote a non-biting ferret?
> 
> Also, it seems to be quite often that they defecate. Is this true?


learn how to stop it correctly when it is just a nip before it becomes anything serious as trust me if an adult bites you and means it, it hurts like hell, iv got the scarred hands to prove it :lol2:

stopping them nipping as kits isnt hard but some people tend to freak out thinking they've got a vicious ferret on there hands, thats when it gets difficult. other than that, handle them regularly and dont use your hands as toys and you should be fine : victory:

they do seem to 'go' quite often, but tbh its not something iv ever noticed :lol2:


----------



## Tatter (Oct 8, 2011)

My mum is going to love them -.- She has so much stuff they can break and climb over xD.
And my room has a lot of wires (computers, tvs, stereo's). -.-

I might be able to get some wood to screw into the bottom and give a permanent flooring.


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

Tatter said:


> My mum is going to love them -.- She has so much stuff they can break and climb over xD.
> And my room has a lot of wires (computers, tvs, stereo's). -.-
> 
> I might be able to get some wood to screw into the bottom and give a permanent flooring.


if you think breaking is bad, wait til they start stashing stuff. one of my hobs ran off with a £20 note a year ago and despite tearing the room apart i still cant work out where the little sod put it :lol2:

if you go with wood flooring make sure to raise it off the ground (just put some bricks under it or something) as this helps stop the wood getting wet and rotting.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Tatter said:


> Also, it seems to be quite often that they defecate. Is this true?


A ferret's digestive tract 'cycles' every 4 hours, so that's quite true. Excessive amounts/smell is usually down to diet, though.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Tatter said:


> what can you do to promote a non-biting ferret?


Discipline, discipline, discipline. Sounds harsh, but you really need to let them know _strongly_ that it's bad to bite, because they don't mind doing it to each other in play. Scruffing them, hissing and strong words usually works. Failing that, a _*light*_ tap on the nose can be effective.


----------



## Tatter (Oct 8, 2011)

If you've all got pictures of your hutches, could i have a look please? Both outside and in, just to see how to lay it out, and what to put in there, as i'm more visual. 

I'm pretty sure i can survive a few nips from a young-un. xP

And is it okay if they're not cleaned for like 7 hours? Since i'll clean them in the morning before college and clean then when i get home but it's still quite a while.


----------



## Tatter (Oct 8, 2011)

Now i'm wondering as i'm planning the hutch at the moment. Where to put it, lay out, additions i'd make etc etc.

How would stone flooring be done? I can imagine the ferrets being able to push the cage slightly enough to the edge of the stones? And if one stone is uneven, then the hutch gets a hole under.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

If the cage is big enough for them it would be too heavy for them to move.

I personally would avoid a wood floor unless you cover it with lino.

You should not need to clean them out more than about once a week, just empty their litter tray daily, but not too well, leave a little pee and poop traces to help them remember what it is for.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Kare said:


> *You should not need to clean them out more than about once a week*,


Please don't take this as fact, because it's not true that ferrets are naturally litter trained....mine are messy little buggers, and require cleaning twice a day. You could be similarly unlucky. No matter where I put the litter tray, they will always go just to the side of it! I followed all the suggested methods for training, but they didn't work. So I advise you to take this into account now with your preparations, and make the enclosure as easily cleanable as possible (easiest with with a hose), so you don't have a nasty surprise later on!:lol2:


----------



## Tatter (Oct 8, 2011)

So what would you suggest?
Wood with lino?
Stone?
Acrylic Plastic even?


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Tatter said:


> So what would you suggest?
> Wood with lino?
> Stone?
> Acrylic Plastic even?


Well, if you're using that coop, then I'd suggest you lay a sloping, but flat concrete hard standing. It would need to be flat so it didn't wobble and to prevent escape. You can guarantee they'll choose to crap in the far, most unreachable corner. So if the concrete is sloping, then you can hose it right out of the other end towards a drain. You never know, you might get lucky and they _may_ use the litter tray all the time, but both mine and my OH's ferrets only use it some of the time.


----------



## Shirik (Dec 4, 2011)

my four are outside in a 2 level hutch +run on concrete - like mrcriss has said, some ferrets can be a bugger to litter train. All of mine were trained but the youngest, Nico is a little pain and when he's gotta go - he's gotta go! So we do get frequent accidents from him, one of our older boys Fizzgig also likes to go _behind _the tray for some obscure reason. So I tend to litter tray clean every few days and spot clean daily, once a week the whole run gets hosed down and once a month I move the cage over and pressure wash the concrete (just because I'm strange like that!). Even though its a heavy cage (takes 2 of us to move) I have placed bricks around the outside rim of the run and on top of the actual hutch area just to play it safe


----------



## Tatter (Oct 8, 2011)

To be honest, i'm second thinking getting ferrets :/

I think they're amazing and would love some.
But our house is never really going to be ferret proof, we've got too much... crap around.
I could never give them as much attention as they deserve because of college.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

ah what a shame but i understand,
i'm fascinated by ferrets and would love a pair BUT although time isnt an issue three dogs are and i'm not sure they would mix! LOL
plus in my case outdoors would be an issue as we only have a yard so they wouls hAVE to be indoorers and i'm not sure this is fair?


----------



## Tatter (Oct 8, 2011)

From what i've heard, they're okay indoors but they are better outdoors.
I've got a tiny garden with no much shade and lots of broken slabs and stuff just jumbled in the garden so mine wouldn't work.

Just going to keep going with snakes until i can try and get my own place... xD


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Rach1 said:


> ah what a shame but i understand,
> i'm fascinated by ferrets and would love a pair BUT although time isnt an issue three dogs are and i'm not sure they would mix! LOL
> plus in my case outdoors would be an issue as we only have a yard so they wouls hAVE to be indoorers and i'm not sure this is fair?


I currently only have a yard, Rach, and the ferrets have free run all day in it.....they love chasing each other around, and using all their toys and tunnels. Even today in the hail storms!

But you're right that dogs and ferrets aren't the best of friends


----------



## Tatter (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks for all the help you have given me people. I've learnt a lot and i'm still set on having one, just in a year or two when i'm more... planted.


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

My sisters two live in one of these: CHICKEN COUP, HEN, COOP, POULTRY, ARK, LARGE , FL1 | eBay
Which I got for them as I could not stand the smell of them inside. 

I stapled (with wood staples of coarse hehe) aviary mesh to the bottom which has worked fine to keep them inside. 
In the little house bit they have straw, wood shavings and some of my daughters old clothing. They have a corner litter box in the bit that sticks out from the house as that is where they decided to go to the bathroom. 

My sisters two ADORE cat toys and these little pop up tunnels you can get for small critters in pets at home. They also seem to really like pulling apart raw chicken.

I know my sister got her ferrets for £10 each or two for £15 at a breeder in Northampton town centre (I see you are in Northamptonshire). If you ring around the pet shops they often have them advertised on the bulletin boards.

-Elina


----------

